# una coleta embreada



## Dubhe

Hola,
¿qué quiere decir "embreado"? En particular "una coleta embreada". Coleta es "coda di cavallo/codino" pero no tengo ninguna idea de que pueda significar embreada (no lo he encontrado en ningún diccionario".


----------



## 0scar

Embrear > untar con brea.


----------



## ursu-lab

È un codino pecioso, cioè unto con la pece.

La stessa espressione del codino impiastricciato di pece era già apparsa su un altro filo, solo pochi giorni fa. Che curioso, no?


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1811888&highlight=tricornio


----------



## Dubhe

Gracias  
ps: penso si tratti di un(a) collega universitario/a alle prese con la stessa traduzione. Mi dispiace, avevo cercato tra i topic ma non avevo trovato nulla (avrò cercato male), altrimenti non avrei aperto un altro topic. Grazie ancora!


----------



## ursu-lab

Era impossibile trovarlo perché il topic era con un'altra parola. "Tricornio", credo...

PS: avevo immaginato che si trattasse di un testo da tradurre in un corso universitario


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> È un codino pecioso, cioè unto con la pece.


Pero, gente: ¡¿quién se untaría el cabello con BREA?! 


¿Es posible que sea una forma de decir "gel" o "gomina"?


----------



## 0scar

Falta el contexto.
Brea, pez, alquitrán, asfalto, betún, a veces son la misma cosa.
Quizás sea un coleta grasosa, embetunada.


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> Brea, pez, alquitrán, asfalto, betún, a veces son la misma cosa.


Por eso, ¿vos te pondrías alguna de esas cosas en la cabeza? 


0scar said:


> Quizás sea un coleta grasosa, embetunada.


¿Querés decir que el tipo es un sucio y no se lava el pelo?


----------



## ursu-lab

La spiegazione si trova nel link che ho inserito nel mio post precedente: si tratta di un testo che descrive un costumista.

Un pañolón rojo, un tricornio y una coleta  embreada, se disputaban, apretadamente, cada micra de su cabeza.  Arrastraba un cofre marino, sobre ruedas chirriantes, y enarbolaba, en  la mano libre, un tridente.

Cioè, il codino è finto (fa parte del costume), impiastricciato con la pece per renderlo nero e brillante (anche se magari un po' schifoso), ed è attaccato al copricapo.


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Cioè, il codino è finto (fa parte del  costume), impiastricciato con la pece per renderlo nero e brillante  (anche se magari un po' schifoso), ed è attaccato al copricapo.


¡Ah!, ahora sí queda claro. Entonces sólo queda esperar que la "brea" no manche ni chorree (ni intoxique). 

Gracias por la explicación, ursu-lab.


----------



## 0scar

Yo había leido el link, por lo del triconio se podría adivinar la época. Que la coleta sea postiza no lo veo, que un sastre teatral arrastre un cofre marino y tenga un tridente tampoco ayuda.


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> Que la coleta sea postiza no lo veo


Entonces, Oscar, te vuelvo a preguntar: para vos, ¿el tipo se puso _brea_ en su propia cabellera?


----------



## 0scar

Hay que definir lo que es _brea_ en este caso, y no se puede sin un contexto muy preciso.
_Brea_ son muchísimas cosas, hay breas naturales y minerales, entre ellas como dije más arriba, significa _pez_ (pece), _alquitrán (catrame), asfalto, betún_, pero a su vez, _pez, betún_, etc. son cosas que dependiendo del tiempo y lugar fueron sustancias distintas.

Si un tipo es satre y tiene el pelo "embreado" supongo que es por la seborrea o porque estaba de moda ponerse algo en el pelo.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que simplemente en la cabeza se había puesto tres piezas teatrales: Un pañuelo, un sombrero y un aplique de peluquería.

De hecho a mi me chocan mucho más que la coleta, el cofre marino y el tridente. Si alguno me encuentra un "costumista" dispuesto a mover una de esas dos cosas le rogaría que lo empaquetara y me lo mandara a casa urgentemente: Pago lo que sea.

Se refiere sin ninguna duda a parte de un traje de pirata; una coleta hecha de pelo y embreada (Con brea me parecería lo más lógico) para no tener que recurrir a peluquería. Un casquete, no una peluca para la que haría falta más tiempo y personal más cualificado. 
Y ese es uno de mis campos de trabajo


----------

